

A web-based "infinite desktop" multi-app UI - exterm
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gaspoweredgames/wildman-an-evolutionary-action-rpg/posts/394335

======
exterm
The name, "project mercury", might already be taken. Nonetheless, very
interesting concepts.

